# Saving Zest?



## SizzlininIN (Nov 29, 2005)

Can the zest of citrus fruits be saved?  I wanted an orange last night and peeled the zest off the orange first before cutting it up.  I just hate the thought of the zest going to waste.  If so, how do I go about it?  Is it feesible to vaccum seal it and freeze it?


----------



## crewsk (Nov 29, 2005)

Sizz, check out this thread


----------



## Alix (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW! Crewsk, you are fast!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 29, 2005)

That's a first for today!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Crewsk.....looks like it can be frozen.  I think I'll have to start vacuum sealing it then.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad I could help Sizz!


----------



## daisy (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm rather fond of chocolate coated citrus rinds, so when I peel my citrus fruit, I make sure I peel it in sections. Then I freeze it. That way, I've always got enough rind to coat with chocolate when I get the urge (I just cut it into thin strips); and I've always got plenty of rind for grating (it's easy when it's frozen). If I want a lot of grated rind, I zap it through the food processor. When coating with chocolate, the white pith stays on (unless it's really thick), but for grated rind, you need to remove the pith. It's easy if you use a teaspoon. 

If you wanted just the grated rind, pack it into a plastic bag and squash it flat like a pancake. Make layers if you like, with plastic wrap in between. That way, you can break off small pieces as desired - no need for a hammer and chisel!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not supposed to eat the zest anymore (because of kidney stones), but when I did use it, I froze it all the time.

 Barbara


----------

